# Looking for a maxi-ball lubricating tool



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a large cache of poured Maxi-balls and I lost my lubricating tool that I used on them years ago.Not sure who made it,but it was a clear plastic red one. Just screw it on a tube of maxi-lube,run the maxi-balls thru it,and squeeze.Pretty messy,but very effective. I've looked at a lot of sites but can't find anything remotely close to this tool.

Anyone now how I can get a hold of one,or something that'll do the same job on poured maxi-balls?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.gunauction.com/buy/12874276


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the one BobK supplied is over....but ebay has a few current auctions of the same tool 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...mpson/Center+Pre-Luber+for+.50+Cal.+&_sacat=0


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you can not find one, theses are 2005 prices listed for homemade unit.

http://www.myhuntingforum.com/hunting_forum/index.php?topic=9206.0


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Found this statement while looking to help OP. Good idea for storing lubed maxi's.

"When I had my Hawken, I would lube my Maxi's by hand with T/C's or CVA's yellow non-petrol lube (they were both the same). I wrapped the maxi's in wax paper and crimped the ends tight. That helped keep the lube soft and on the bullet. When I wanted to load one, I would tear off the bottom of the wax paper and squeezed the bullet into the end of the barrel out of the wax paper. No mess, no fuss."

If you have a machinist friend, maybe he can make you one of these, see PDF.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That is it bobk. I searched black powder accessories at ebay and nothing. Mighty steep price on 1 little pc of plastic.

I'm going to try the pvc one mentioned by FISNFOOL.

Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got everything today for $3.71 at lowes.

1/2" cpvc T - Drilled all the way thru for 1/2"=26¢
1/2"-in adptfcpvc54929/949=77¢
1' of 1/2" vinyl tubing=45¢
4 pk superglue=$1.98,but should only need 1= 50¢

I didn't finish reading that link where ducky said to use 1/2" CPVC pipe instead of vinyl tubing on the lube-T connection. Gotta pick up a pc of it next trip. I still need a tube of bore butter before I put it all together.

Here's duckey's pic, but I added something extra to it:


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Look for a 1/2' close CPVC glue nipple. It will put the fittings together almost touching to make the unit smaller in length. If not Home Depot sells short length of CPVC from a cart in the plumbing aisle. Then cut a piece small enough to make the fittings almost touch. Lowes may do the same if no Home Depot in Your area.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

That vinyl shrinks so when I glued it to the Tee, I ran a 1/2" dowel rod through it until it dried. Did same to other side. I also used a 1/2" pc of pipe from the threaded fitting to the Tee instead of vinyl like in the description. Duckey recommended it in the fine print of his post.

Got it all put together,just gotta round up a tube of bore butter. None around me locally.


----------

